# Brushes - 263 vs. 266



## entipy (Aug 15, 2007)

Just wondering if someone can tell me what the difference is between these two brushes! I have the 266 and love it. Is the 263 smaller??

TIA!


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 15, 2007)

The #263 is composed of synthetic fibers. I actually prefer it over the #266, especially when using fluidliners. It's perfect for creating the _thinnest_ and _smoothest_ line possible. Also, it will stay in shape, as opposed to the #266, which after a while will start having all of it's fibers going into multiple directions. Size wise, they are both the same.


----------



## Randy Rose (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a 266 and I looooooooe it. My favorite brush ever. I prefer the natural fibers. I find that the 266 offers better control, and I especially prefer it when working with powders.


----------



## kymmilee (Aug 16, 2007)

i like the 263 much better for applying fluidlines. i could never get a straight,  thin line with the 266


----------



## LadyLaundale (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_The #263 is composed of synthetic fibers. I actually prefer it over the #266, especially when using fluidliners. It's perfect for creating the thinnest and smoothest line possible. Also, it will stay in shape, as opposed to the #266, which after a while will start having all of it's fibers going into multiple directions. Size wise, they are both the same._

 

I totally agree!  I actually have been preferring the 208 these days since it's smaller and stiffer.  But between the 263 and the 266, I'd go for the 263 for Fluidlines, the 266 for powder products since it's natural hair.


----------



## Randy Rose (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyLaundale* 

 
_I totally agree!  I actually have been preferring the 208 these days since it's smaller and stiffer.  But between the 263 and the 266, I'd go for the 263 for Fluidlines, the 266 for powder products since it's natural hair._

 
Definitely. For Fluidlines, I personally stick to my trusty 209.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 24, 2014)

*LOL! I knew I would find a comparison for the MAC 263 versus the 266 brushes here! * Time to replace my old brush & saw they now have synthetic versus natural hair. Thanks all!


----------

